# Moving to Sintra Portugal for 1-3 years



## rholiday17

Hello,

Does anyone have any leads on good agents for the Sintra area? We are looking for a long-term villa let (4+ bedrooms) in the Sintra vicinity. 

Will be there around the 25th of April to look.

Any tips on sites are also appreciated.

Thanks,

Rebel & Jack


----------



## silvers

Casa - Apartamento para aluguer Sintra


----------



## Mamacats

Yes Google above and you will have lots of possiblities.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rholiday17

*Question*

Thank you, but I'm not sure what exactly to Google? Can you be more specific please?

How do you like living in Portugal?

Thanks
Rebel




Mamacats said:


> Yes Google above and you will have lots of possiblities.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paul Sard

rholiday17 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on good agents for the Sintra area? We are looking for a long-term villa let (4+ bedrooms) in the Sintra vicinity.
> 
> Will be there around the 25th of April to look.
> 
> Any tips on sites are also appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rebel & Jack


Hello, maybe I can help you. I know of 2 houses for rent. they are very exclusive and locted in a fantastic place, Would you be interested or you prefer more mediam market houses?

kind regards
Paulo


----------



## rholiday17

*Villas*

Thank you. We might be interested... What price range are they?

Rebel



Paul Sard said:


> Hello, maybe I can help you. I know of 2 houses for rent. they are very exclusive and locted in a fantastic place, Would you be interested or you prefer more mediam market houses?
> 
> kind regards
> Paulo


----------



## Paul Sard

3500€/3000€ per month. very special houses with Ocean views. 
I can send you more details, please send me a private message with your email and I will revert during the weekend

regards

Paulo


----------



## rholiday17

*Interested*

Dear Paulo,

Yes, that is in our price range. 

How do I send a private message?

Mine is rebelholiday at gmail dot com --

Thank you very much,

Rebel 





Paul Sard said:


> 3500€/3000€ per month. very special houses with Ocean views.
> I can send you more details, please send me a private message with your email and I will revert during the weekend
> 
> regards
> 
> Paulo


----------



## silvers

Hi rebel,
If you click the underlined portion in my first post in this thread, you will see lots of houses in the Sintra area for rent.


----------



## Mamacats

Google is an Internet search engine........
Yes I enjoy living in Portugal, we live in Quinta do Conde
about 30 minutes from Lisbon and 45 minutes from Sintra.


----------



## rholiday17

*Of Course*

Yes I use Google every day...have searched many terms, found a few things, mostly short term holiday rentals, more than long term rentals or lets.

Glad you enjoy it, I think we will too.



Mamacats said:


> Google is an Internet search engine........
> Yes I enjoy living in Portugal, we live in Quinta do Conde
> about 30 minutes from Lisbon and 45 minutes from Sintra.


----------

